# Reccomendations



## edgarallanpoet (Mar 19, 2009)

Greetings! I am new here, on the forums, ergo, please forgive me if my ignorance has led me to post this thread in the wrong place. I am looking for more classical pieces like 

Night on a Bald Mountain
The Rite of Spring
Motzart's Requiem

I very much enjoy dark overtones, choirs and emotionally charged music. Please help a newly interested listener of classical music!

With regards,

Tyler


----------



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

Choirs and emotionally charged music... I'd recommend Brahms German Requiem. If you get it by Herreweghe even better!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Night on Bald Mountain has always reminded me of the beginning of the 4th movement of Mahler's 1st Symphony.


----------



## edgarallanpoet (Mar 19, 2009)

Many Thanks to the two who have posted. I hope to get more responses. I am currently looking for the pieces aforementioned.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

I will say nothing other than to give you a few links:

http://www.talkclassical.com/2824-metal-music-death-metal.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/4634-suggestion-sad-dark-piece.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/4633-most-powerful-epic-angry.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/3265-looking-depressive-loud-powerful.html

Just a few, hope that helps.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

edgarallanpoet said:


> Many Thanks to the two who have posted. I hope to get more responses. I am currently looking for the pieces aforementioned.


where? itunes, cds, or youtube?


----------



## hdk132 (Mar 18, 2009)

Faure's requium would suit you, as would Mahler symphonies (#5?)


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

edgarallanpoet said:


> Greetings! I am new here, on the forums, ergo, please forgive me if my ignorance has led me to post this thread in the wrong place. I am looking for more classical pieces like
> 
> Night on a Bald Mountain
> The Rite of Spring
> ...


If you're looking for chorus and symphony, then try Berlioz's Requiem by Sir Colin Davis with the London Symphony Orch. on Philips. It's freaking brilliant.

Since you like Stravinsky already checkout his "Symphony of Psalms" by Pierre Boulez and the Berlin Philharmonic on DG label. It is a choral symphonic piece.

Bartok's "Cantata Profana" also is a good choral symphonic piece. Be sure to get the Pierre Boulez version with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

There's few for you to track down for now.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I would definitely recommend to you Bernstein's first recording of Mahler's 2nd symphony with the New York Philharmonic (with Sony, NOT DG; that one may be better, but it's less "beginner-friendly" to be perfectly honest). Not only is it ferocious, dark, and full of foreboding, but it ends with one of the most overwhelming choral finales ever penned.

As long as we speak of Mahler and dark music, let us not forget the 6th symphony (Bernstein/VPO is generally regarded as the best). It's one of the darkest symphonies of the 20 century, alongside Sibelius' intense 4th.

Also recommendable are Shostakovich's string quartets and symphonies 5, 7 (Bernstein again!), and 10.


----------



## edgarallanpoet (Mar 19, 2009)

Malto Bene! I finally remembered this site! I have fallen in love with Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition; as well as Stravinskys Firebird Suite, particularity the part (I think they are called movements?). Any more suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

edgarallanpoet said:


> Malto Bene! I finally remembered this site! I have fallen in love with Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition; as well as Stravinskys Firebird Suite, particularity the part (I think they are called movements?). Any more suggestions would be welcomed.


I think you and I have very similar taste. Have you listened to Carl Orff's "Carmina Burana"? I think it would be up your alley.


----------



## Marco01 (Apr 18, 2009)

Choirs and emtion ... hmmm

Well, you could always check out Ravels Daphnis et Chloe (the entire suite) which has a wordless chorus throughout many of its scenes. One of my favourite pieces is this one ... dark, eerie, yet strangely beautiful:






For emotion, check out Vaughan Williams 'Theme on Thomas Tallis' or Tallis Fantasia' ...

For dark and eerie, Charles Ives 'Central Park in the dark' or indeed his 4th Symphony.


----------

